# First Horse Show of The 2009 Season in 2 days!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm uber excited because the judge we are going to have is awesome, he's really fun and laid back so showing for him will be a blast! what sucks though is it's a buckle series and in order to win the buckle you have to show western and western just isn't my fortay so yeah but maybe I will save some money and just enter one or two classes at least ridden I know I am going to do showmanship hehe. Anyways I figured (if you wanted) we could make a list of shows we plan to attend this year?? feel free to add yours 

*NCAA/CSHA January 11th*
*D'Alonzo Ranch January 18th*
*D'Alonzo Ranch Feb 1st
NCAA/CSHA Feb 8th
NCAA/CSHA March 8th*
*CSHA April (Don't know exact date yet)*
*CSHA Trail Trials May 2 & 3*
*CSHA May*
*CSHA R2 May*
*CSHA June*
*CSHA R2 June*
*CSHA July*
*CSHA August*
*CSHA R2 August*

*The shows from April - August are the buckle series that we use to qualifiy for state. I am so excited!! I can't wait to start showing agian!! hehe also one of my employeers might come to the show to watch me ride! woot I am uberly excited! the only crappy thing is I have to wash and braid D early in the morning because I work from 5pm-9:30pm and then have to drive over to my friends where I am spending the night so we can just wake-up and go to the show .*


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good Luck at the horse show!!!!

We have one here in washington this weekend.Its called the Winter Woolies horse show!

I know I am going to watch, but I dont think I am going to show. If I do end up taking sherman I prolly wont do much and just walk him around at lunch break and stuff.

What time do you usually have to get up in the morning to go to the horse show? I usually get up at five and leave at 5:10 and just get ready at the show grounds. Your horse is more white so I assume you have to make sure he didnt get too dirty! The joys of having a white horse=)


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds kinda neat.. I need to set down an easier to read and remember list of shows this year. LOL.. Now its time to go through the dreaded organizer!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Good Luck at the horse show!!!!
> 
> 
> What time do you usually have to get up in the morning to go to the horse show? I usually get up at five and leave at 5:10 and just get ready at the show grounds. Your horse is more white so I assume you have to make sure he didnt get too dirty! The joys of having a white horse=)


This show starts at 8am so I am thinking we will probably get up at about 6am, eat get the horses ready and leave at 6:30 then sign up at 7:00am and warm up at 7:30 then be ready to go by 8:00 of course they will start late so we will spend about 30minutes just joking around with whoever we see there. My 9yr old Neice will also be there so I will be spending time getting her use to the show enviornment. This is her FIRST show hehe, I'm uber excited.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats awesome!!!! Is she gonna show??


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Thats awesome!!!! Is she gonna show??


Heck yeah! She's doing 10&Under, it's a warm-up series for the buckle series in April-August. If she wins the buckle I MIGHT try and get her to go to the State show of Champions but we will see how she does .


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I love watching little kids show! Its so cute!
There was this little girl probably about 4 or 5 and she was showing a little mini in halter! soo cute!

Well good luck to you both!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> I love watching little kids show! Its so cute!
> There was this little girl probably about 4 or 5 and she was showing a little mini in halter! soo cute!
> 
> Well good luck to you both!


Yeah there was a little little girl who showed his HUGE draft in halter and he held his head super super low for her! Gah I loved it!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats so sweet!  Man I bet that was a funny picture though this huge horse and this really little girl. Thats just too cute


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Well today kind of sucked and also didn't. I entered D into two Halter classes just as a wake-up for showmanship. Well after not placing in my halter class the judge comes up to me and tells me "Your horse looks under the weather, and he's moving a little funny in the back." Well I was up till 12:30am braiding his main because I had to work so I don't blame him for being a little grumpy lol. D just looked grumpy and so I scratched from my second class and went on to showmanship. Then he approches me during the inspection and says "Are you sure your horse is ok? he doesn't look happy" I assure him that he's fine and was just up late last night. We ended up getting 2nd in that out of 4 though! woot. So I tack D up and we get the following:*

*English Pleasure w/t 6th out of 11*
*English Pleasure 5th out of 10*
*English EQ 4th out of 7*
*Country pleasure (Didn't place) *

*So I think the judge held a grudge for him being grumpy. Over all not too bad though . Then my little neice ended up with three people in her walk trot class and of course they are two adults. They didn't have any 10&Under classes so I entered her into Novice Rider and she got 3rd of out of three. She ended up getting the wrong diagonal >.< both ways >.< but then got 3rd out of 4 in her country pleasure class! she beat on adult but the guy was holding his reins wrong *sigh* but she had fun and did really well for her first show! and the judge commented on how cute she was  everyone that always shows with me told me how wonderful D is for just packing her around  I love him to death! so also since they are not giving out ribbons I am thinking of just entering showmanship at the next show and maybe one or two ridden classes. *


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats awesome that she had fun! And you did good too! Thats good you both had fun too! was it a pretty big show? I know the show I was at didnt have such a good turn out. :? My friends showed in halter, english, and western. They did pretty good, but there just wasnt a lot of people there.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Congrats on your show! 1 down.. many more to go!*

Good job to you on your show! The year has started! LOL!

Well I finally got a chance to peak into my schedule of events, so I can post them. I know I will be at most of them, and hopefully all of them but work has to cooperate with giving me a day off here and there! LOL! So, here is this years show bill for mine:

*April 9-12* RMPHA YDF Show (6 judges), _Colorado_.
*April 25-26* NPHC P-O-R Show (6 judges), _Nebraska_.
*May 8-10* SCPHC P-O-R Show (4 judges), _Colorado_.
*May 23-25* RMPHA+HPPHC Memorial Show (2 judges), _Colorado_.
*June 5-7* HPPHC Show (2 judges), _Colorado_.
*July 10-12* HPPHC Show (2 judges), _Colorado_.
*July 18* NPHC Show (2 judges), _Nebraska_.
*August 8* WPHC Show (2 judges), _Wyoming_.
*August 14-16* RMPHA Rev Show (2 judges) _Colorado._
*August 30* WPHC Trail, _Wyoming_.
*September 6-7* NPHC Show P-O-R (2 judges) _Nebraska_.
*September 11* HPPHC P-O-R Futurity (4 judges) _Colorado_.
*September 26* RMPHA+SCPHC Fall Show (2 judges) _Colorado._
*October 5-7* KPHC WWPH Congress (4 judges) _Kansas._
*November 2-14* APHA World Finals (World Show), _Texas._

There were a few others penciled in as I am still waiting on my forms to be processed. My last one is a must though.. I am going to do my best to be there! LOL! Any APHA fans here will notice I tried to keep it in Zone 3. I was amazed at all that we have going on this year!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Thats awesome that she had fun! And you did good too! Thats good you both had fun too! was it a pretty big show? I know the show I was at didnt have such a good turn out. :? My friends showed in halter, english, and western. They did pretty good, but there just wasnt a lot of people there.


It was better than it has been. I had at least 10 people in each of my classes. Showmanship was a little smaller and the Novice Rider classes were also on the smaller side but other than that not bad at all. I know that western had about a billion people though LOL.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> *April 9-12* RMPHA YDF Show (6 judges), _Colorado_.
> *April 25-26* NPHC P-O-R Show (6 judges), _Nebraska_.
> *May 8-10* SCPHC P-O-R Show (4 judges), _Colorado_.
> *May 23-25* RMPHA+HPPHC Memorial Show (2 judges), _Colorado_.
> ...


This makes me want to show PtHA even more gah! lol I need to go out and buy a APHA reg. horse lol. That is a lot of shows! take pictures if you can! are you doing halter only or other ridden clases?


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Mostly halter.. halfway through the year, I will have 2 more weanlings to start showing as they are going to be 09 babies. For Ember, it will be mostly halter, in hand and lunge line. Splash may go midway through if i can finish her up this spring, and Creamy will be going in the halter broodmare midway as well.

At one point towards the end of the season, I am going to end up with 5 of them going! I am going to be stressing sooo much! LOL!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Your going to World!! I am going to just watch this year cause this year is going to be stressful because we are moving, but the cool this is I will be only three hours a way from fortworth I really want to show at the 2010 world show so hopefully everything will go as planned and I will be able to.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I also forgot to ask do you have to qualify for world?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*so we ended up not going to the D'alonzo show because my friends Husband didn't want to drive but I believe we are going to the Feb show. Then we have nother buckler series we have signed up for:*

*June 10th SVQHA*
*June25th SVQHA*
*July 28th SVQHA  yay *


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

SWEET! You have a very busy show season!
I am taking mr. Shermie to just an open school show to get him out there since I have no time to do any big shows since we are in the middle of moving to Texas.
We clipped him last night and it was a nightmare!!! He actually did ok with his legs and did better than last weekend for his whiskers and we also did his blaze, but he absolutey hates his ears clipped. After his aunty Tori had a little talk with him he let us clip them. He just hasnt been clipped lately because of the whole moving thing, but this show will be good for him. I just want to get him out there for the expirience. 

I will try to take some pics of the show this weekend. 

Did you take some of that one show that you and your little cousin showed Dartanian at? If so I would love to see them!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I'm horrible, I didn't take any but her aunt did so I will see if I can get some that I can post online. I WONT forget the camra for the next shows, I really want to get them all on film. Expecially the first time I show Zilly *


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

whose zilly? Did you get a new horse?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

:shock:* I haven't told you about zilly?!?! He is my friends 8yr old warmblood. She wants to sell him as a low hunters mount for USEF shows. She doesn't like doing the high jumps anymore and offered to let me show him *drools* of course I said yes. She wants to show him at the Feb 8th NCAA show in the flat walk trot classes and the canter classes if he behaves himself. I'm so excited to get to do to some rated shows because while D could be competitive at the C and B level I am not sure he could go far at A level where as Zilly could possibly have grand-prix level *twitches* sorry excited >.<*


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats awesome!!!! Do you have any pics of him??? I love his name:lol: zilly


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

this is his owner Pam riding him about a year ago.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

He is abolutely stunning!!!!!:-o I really like him!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

hehe I'm in love with him as well. He is SOOO strong though! Gah It's like riding 3 horses in one lol. I'm so excited about showing him, so far he's been one mellow warmblood and whenever we trailer somewhere new he's done fab!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats great!! So if she sells him are you going to buy him?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd love to but I doubt I would have the money to. She's thinking at least $10,000 and that's BEFORE we've even shown him >.< I can't affored that *crys* but at least I get to ride him. He also might turn out to be a crappy show horse? he' still hella cute.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I know watcha mean. I bought my 2 year old gelding for 650 and now he is worth more even with not having a huge show record, but he didnt have such a great past which is why I got him for so cheap. I have had him ever since he was 5 months old and he a spoiled little brat now!!! :lol:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Lol yeah, I also need to tell Pam that yesterday while I was giving him a bath he broke his halter. Lucky me it was leather so I punched a few more holes in it and it is fine just looks a little old, which is was to start with. Zilly also just got his tumor removed so that is healing up nicely. We even poped over a few jumps yesterday *


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooh, yay! A thread to organize my shows! xD
Congrats at your show, Dartanion! Too bad your horse was a little sleepy.  Still, looks like you did well. 

*February:*
21st - Fuzzy Warm-Up @ Double K

*March:*
7th - Fuzzy Warm-Up @ Double K
21st - Fuzzy Warm-Up @ Double K

*April:*
18th - Fuzzy Warm-Up @ Double K
25th-26th - Sho Me the Money Sweepstakes @ MSU

*May:*
3rd - TCHA Show
9th - Sho Me the Money Sweepstakes @ MSU
10th - Spur of the Moment Show
16th-17th - Michigan Apple Blossom Classic @ MSU
17th - MC 4-H Show
23rd-24th - Lake States Show
31st - TCHA Show

*June:*
6th - MC 4-H Show
7th - Spur of the Moment Show
13th - Lake States Show
13th - Sho Me the Money Sweepstakes
21st - TCHA Show

*July:*
4th-5th - Lake States Show
18th-19 - Michigan Apple Blossom Classic
18th - MC 4-H Show
19th - TCHA Show
25th-26th - Sho Me the Money Sweepstakes
26th-Aug 1st - County Fair
31st - 4-H State Horse Show (hopefully)

*August:*
1st - MC 4-H open show
1st - 4-H State Horse Show (hopefully)
2nd - 4-H Sate Horse Show (hopefully)
2nd - Spur of the Moment Show
22nd - Lake States Show
22nd - Sho Me the Money Show
23rd - Spur of the Moment Show
23rd - TCHA Show

*September:*
26th-27th - Michigan Apple Blossom Classic

*October:*
1st-4th All American Buckskin Congress (yay!)
17th - Sho Me the Money Sweepstakes

Wow. That's a heck of a lot of shows... o_o Poor little Gizmo lol
And those don't even include the speed shows and that I want to do if Montana is on track! o.o!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*yay someone joined us! you have to keep us up-dated. I can't wait till the second show coming up in about oh what 7days *pulls out hair* I forgot how close it was. I have to start riding Zilly more. *


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*super excited! the next show in Sunday hehe. I'm excited, I am hoping that Zilly & I have a shot at the high point. I am also thinking of going to the paint horse buckle with D.*


----------



## mattie (Feb 7, 2009)

new to horses only got him last year can somone please tell me when the show season starts and ends .if you have any tips i would be gratefull


----------

